# Custom rods



## Jim (Oct 12, 2021)

Ontnewater102, are you still building custom rods?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Nov 23, 2021)

I am


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2021)

Oh awesome! I will message you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm looking for or to build a 7'6 to 7'8 swimbait spinning rod that will handle paddle tail type swimbaits up to 3 ounces. I plan to take this to Mexico to fish for those cows on Lake Baccarac. What do you think?


----------



## onthewater102 (Nov 28, 2021)

Tried to PM you - don't know where it went. 

Those are certainly big fish lures! How heavy a swimbait did you have in mind?

Transporting such a rod on the plane won't be an issue?


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2021)

onthewater102 said:


> Tried to PM you - don't know where it went.
> 
> Those are certainly big fish lures! How heavy a swimbait did you have in mind?
> 
> Transporting such a rod on the plane won't be an issue?



Up to 3 ounces, no it will be making a one-way trip, I plan to leave it there.


----------



## onthewater102 (Nov 29, 2021)

Puzzling...1-way trip??? Is this a gift for someone?

Getting rod blanks at the moment is hit or miss, then there's the fun of shipping everything that adds another wrench in the timing. I've got a pair of blanks that have been sitting on my workbench for the better part of a month waiting on certain grip components to arrive before I can do much with them.


----------

